# hi



## hopewoodmousery (Mar 30, 2011)

hi im louise from birmingham. i breed a lot of different varieties of mice  finally got my laptop sorted so can be part of this forum...


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,I'm from the West Midlands too. Nice to meet you


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello there.....

:welcome1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1 good to have another member.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to our corner of teh interwebz!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

